# Anthor meat goat idea and acouple questions.



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Does any one know of a website that will give me a overlook of prices of goat meat and sales in California?

I’m trying to figure out on average how much goat’s sale for at auctions during a year period and which month is the best. The reason being is my father and I are thinking of ways to make a little money of the farm we have 40 acres of irrigated pasture and in our local area the hay market is down so I still have a barn full of hay probably around 3k bales. 

With the grass coming on my wife single cow and calf and my 27 goats can’t even keep the 10 acres they are on mowed down. Don’t get me wrong I’m selling some hay maybe 100 bales a month but heck buy the end of next month ill be getting ready to cut my own again.

Instead of cutting it was thinking of putting some goats on it ready to be breed then raising up the babies as replacements, club goats depending on the date born and breeder stock all depending on what they look like and so on and so forth the rest would be shipped of to sale.

I have the feed and land taken care of going to see a vet on Monday to get prices on medication and supplies I already have the material to increase barn size for kidding pens but I’m looking for prices from auctions for the past 6 months to year.

I think if I can keep feed prices down and medication down will be culling heavy on animals that get sick or have problems want to try to go as close as I can with out having to medicate animals and pump a bunch of stuff into them. So one of the traits I want to build into the herd will be hardness.

So if any one has any ideas about auction prices or just ideas pitch them at me I know there something I’m missing.

I’m not trying to get rich enough to take care of the herd and have a little fun.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, I wish I had your situation, too much supplies and feed and not enough goats!

Well, to begin, if you're going to sell Boer club goats and breeding stock, the price will rise considerably, good breeding does can go for $500-$800 each, and bucks are even higher. Though I'm sure you can shop around and find some that are cheaper, but a show quality goat usually wont be under $300 
Percentage Boers are cheaper, and you can use a nice buck to breed up to purebred.
Commercial or grade goats I hear are inexpensive, but usually aren't used for show. 

Search Jack Mauldin's Boers, he had over 1,000 breeders listings, and management articles.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Guess can add a little more info to this I already have some Fullblood stock picked up 7 does and 1 buck awhile back that Im starting out with the bases of my herd. 

Wanting to probaly go with commerical stock and improve on there foundation with my Fullblood stock.

IMO got to start some where and improve.

I did call acouple auction houses and they are saying there getting for 100lb weather between 100 to 135 depending on the week.

but I need some documentation to prove it.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Well an update if any one is watching this thread I'm still trying to find a group of goats for sale not really intrested in buying from an auction or 1 here or 2 there so far this has been the biggest problems.

Looking also into rotational grazing them on about 5 acres and supplmenting them hay until I rebuild the pasture up with time and correcting any problems.

Alos looking into a grass called Sericea Lespedeza some one has mentioned that it has properties in it to help with worm prevention in goats.

just an update


----------



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

I too have sought greater hardiness in my goats. My personal philosophy on the topic is to mix a breed that is already well acclimated to your area. In my case it is the Spanish goat. I’m not sure what area of California you’re from, but there are some breeds acclimated to parts of CA. Natural selection has already done the work for you, so you might as well benefit from it. However, you may very well have to sacrifice overall size of the goats. That was OK with me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cant answer your questions but do have a few nice %Boers for sale including a fairly decent 75% buck who is well put together. Too bad we're clear up here in the Pac NW.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Well still doing a ton of research on this but picked up 8 does yesterday was suppose to be 9 but one of the does went death and the vet thinks its from a blockage around her heart nothing wrong with the rest of the heard and there all great looking goats but there young.

Nancy D do you have a website ?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new purchase! No website yet its one of those things that seems stay on the back burner. 
I do have some info & pics on facebook if you're interested, just pm me. That goes for everyone.


----------

